# How to install .tar.gz in Ubuntu



## hariharakumar (Oct 23, 2008)

I have downloaded outlook messenger for linux, it has .tar.gz extension, i didnot found any installer for linux, i am new to linux. I dont know how to install, please help me


----------



## techtronic (Oct 23, 2008)

The tar.gz file is a Tar Ball file which is gun zipped for Compression.
To extract the tar file simply use tar -zxvf <filename>

In Linux, you can use the man command to learn about the options available when executing commands.

For example open a terminal window and type *man tar*.
This will show you all commands with respect to tar.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

Extract the file by right clicking on it and clicking on extract here or using terminal.
Now go to terminal and change present working directory to the directory containing the extracted files.
Switch to super user .
Now enter the command *./configure*
and then *make && make install*
It should work.


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 24, 2008)

please give me step by step, i am also finding difficulty installing .jar files


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 24, 2008)

*help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html#tarballs


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 24, 2008)

hariharakumar said:


> I have downloaded outlook messenger for linux, it has .tar.gz extension, i didnot found any installer for linux, *i am new to linux. I dont know *how to install, please help me



1'st of all settle down  no need to compile sources ! Which messanger you are talking about ? If its popular then search it in Synaptic it will be available there ..

Btw to compile.. 1'st copy the link of extracted folder  the open terminal and do these 1 by 1..


```
cd path of the folder
./configure
make
su or sudo make install
```
Make sure you read the Install Readme as few sources are compile differently .. also you need to satisfy the dependencies before installing ! Thats a complex stuff so better search in Synaptic !


----------



## hullap (Oct 27, 2008)

^ sud*e*
lol


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 27, 2008)

Typo re


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

* Offtopic *
There are source code tar balls we need to compile... and then there are distro specific binaries like .rpm , .deb etc etc.. All clear!
What are .bin files then?? Been wondering since a long time!


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

^ binary files?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Distro independent??


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 30, 2008)

All installable files except packages like .deb,.rpm, .aur are distro independent !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
Even .deb, .rpm are distro independent once you install the rpm and dpkg packages in any distro.


----------

